# Why does my 2 year old bite to play or go outside



## Jenni DeLoncker Tuton (Feb 22, 2017)

My 2 year old male shepherd will bite anyone in my house to tell us he needs to go out or to instigate play. He will bite, "talk" and jump backwards and will repeat the bite, "talk" and jump backward until we let him out or start to play. He also does this when I kiss, or even just hug, my boyfriend. He will bite one of us and when we look at him and tell him no he will "talk" for an extended period of time. At first it was comical and, in my opinion, kind of cute. However, he seems to be very jealous and at this point it's annoying and I'm over it. What does this mean and how can I get him to stop?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

He has you trained. "I bite you and you do what I want you to." I'm sure others will chime in, but that's what's going on. I think you're gonna have to be a bit stricter on him. He's decided he's the fun police, too.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Galathiel said:


> He has you trained. "I bite you and you do what I want you to." I'm sure others will chime in, but that's what's going on. I think you're gonna have to be a bit stricter on him. He's decided he's the fun police, too.


Agree. If he's two and has always displayed this same behavior without ever being redirected or learning that it was not acceptable - just because now it's aggravating you doesn't mean he will suddenly stop.


----------



## Jenni DeLoncker Tuton (Feb 22, 2017)

The biting to play is fairly recent....maybe a couple of months. The biting and barking out of jealousy has only been as of a couple weeks. The only thing that seems to help is an e-collar, which I HATE to have on him, so I was hoping there was another way.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

You've reinforced this behavior for two years, you basically 'trained' him that this is how he gets your attention. It's what he's done his whole life. It's not going to be changed quickly or easily. Have you taken him to any obedience classes? Worked at all with a trainer? I would find a trainer or an obedience class and enroll him. A trainer with GSD experience would be best. Let us know how things are going with him.


----------



## Jenni DeLoncker Tuton (Feb 22, 2017)

His biting to play and eat is fairly recent. Maybe a few months. The biting and barking from jealousy is a couple weeks old. Seems to help when I have his e-collar on but I HATE e-collars and was hoping there was another way. He is 95lbs and when we reach to correct him he bites and barks again and turns to run as if its a game.


----------



## Jenni DeLoncker Tuton (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks Deb! Actually, we worked with a trainer for several weeks and my 2 shepherds are off leash trained. The training was over a year ago. His biting just started a couple of months ago. I suppose I should contact that trainer to get his opinion. His e-collar seems to be the only thing that helps, but I hate using it so I was hoping there was another way.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Call the trainer. What kind of bite? My WL nibbles and tugs on clothing but know he can't touch skin. I don't reinforce nibbling, but sometimes it's just affection. Do you tend to ignore him when he has to go out? If his first tries don't work, he moves to biting and you react, then he has taught himself and you to respond to biting. Being offleash is good but it doesn't solve your indoor problem.


----------



## Jenni DeLoncker Tuton (Feb 22, 2017)

Hard to describe the bites.....they are mostly open mouth, but he closes slightly. They aren't soft though. He does it as he is lunging toward us, so his teeth hit us hard and then he jumps back. If we try to ignore him he keeps doing it and the teeth close a little more each time. If I try to verbally correct him he talks back. A LOT. He gets whatever is closest to him. If we are watching TV its our legs. If we are turned away from him its our butts or back. I have 3 dogs, and we are letting them out every hour or 2 so he isn't neglected when it comes to potty breaks. Both my other dogs sit, or stand at the door when they have to go out. If we are sitting down, watching TV, they stand in my face and start a stare down. Its quite cute and effective.....I don't know how he picked up such a bad habit. And it started after I started seeing my boyfriend over a year ago. I find it hard to believe there is a connection, but its possible I suppose.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Think back very carefully. This sounds like something you accidently reinforced.
So maybe one night he was really desperate to get out and you were missing signals. He nipped at you and it got your attention.
These dogs are crazy smart.
It could also be that he is simply maturing and pushing limits. If it were me I would immediately remove him to his crate every time he does this. 
I would not be allowing him gain what he wants by being pushy.
I have a dog who herds me by circling, pushing and even nipping when she wants to go out. I am slowly getting through to her that I am not a sheep and she may not nip at my butt to move me.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I am not a trainer at all, so this may be a silly suggestion, but can you re-direct his biting to go outside to a set of chimes? When Suki was a puppy we hung some wind chimes by the backdoor and would have her touch them before opening the door with a "good ring the bell" reinforcement. As it doesn't take much to make the chimes clink together, there wasn't much targeted direction. Whatever part of her body brushed by the chimes had the same effect. We showed her two, maybe three times, and she caught on. (Of course, now she rings the bell when she wants you to come out with her - during the summer she'll walk in through the open patio door and ring the (none-wind chime) bell in the mudroom!)


----------



## Jenni DeLoncker Tuton (Feb 22, 2017)

Thats a great idea. My mom bought me some jingle bells after Christmas thinking that would work. My second GSD was trained with bells and she just abuses them. She would be an outside dog, if I let her. They were so loud I couldn't take it anymore. lol I wouldn't mind the sound of wind chimes. Maybe I can get him using them, especially since the other one can show him how its done. Sabis Mom was right......they are crazy smart. He could pick it up very quickly! 

Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Because you let him. He's 2. He should sit and look you in the eyes before he goes outside and before he's allowed to play.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Hugging your boyfriend with a remote for the e-collar in your hand? Dogs do whatever works. he is now raising the bar by controlling you both.
Next time when he want something and he misbehaves, you give him the opposite result as a consequence for his behavior. He jumps around to go outside? You just turn around and read the newspaper but it has to be instant so you have to have a plan before he acts out.
Example from today: Deja started chewing the ball upon return without releasing it (she knows that command very well). After a few tests on my part like waiting for the release, I took the ball from her without saying anything and went inside and left her alone for a minute. Next time; perfect release. It only took one time because she is crazy about ball play with me so I took something she wanted so bad away from her. They are smart enough to figure out what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

OP you originally said that at first you thought it was funny and cute. So chances are you did reinforce it at first, even just by laughing. I have done this with mine too.

What I reinforced was his theatrical "mama, I dont wanna be done playing" where he backs slowly away from me with this goofy look on his face, when I tell him it's time to go.

And check your responses...if you give the dog what it wants after it does this behavior at all it will just keep gambling.

You obviously can't straight up ignore a dog who needs to go to the bathroom so I would take the dog out when it is behaving and then be prepared to deal with the bad behavior


----------

